# I suck at fishing...



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all! So I thought I'd share my experiences following a long Saturday and Sunday of fishing on our new (to us) 26' Sailfish CC. I suck! That's about it. 

On Saturday I got us out to the public spots about 11 miles out of Perdido Pass...couldn't keep us on a spot, couldn't figure out the drift, and couldn't catch any keepers even when the Garmin screen was lit up like a Christmas Tree. Pulled in a couple of small snapper, naturally a couple of remoras - one of which spit blood ALL OVER the boat, and my dad boated maybe the biggest triggerfish I've ever seen in real life. So we came home with long faces and empty boxes. Sunday was even worse! 

Having said all that, I have really enjoyed lurking over y'all's posts for the last couple years, and I'm looking forward to posting more often. I've always fished on other people's boats, but now it's time to really learn to run my own! 

Tight lines! :thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Either get a buoy or an eAnchor. Both will help to hold your position.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

I heard the current and wind were in different directions and it was hard to hold a spot. It happens, you're learning. Don't beat yourself up. A lot of times you get one drop for only a minute or two and you have to reposition. Sometimes you have to drop before you drift over a structure. These are the days having plenty of lead to get baits down are a MUST.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna guess that you were around the bridge rubble and the Alan tug? I heard the current was ripping pretty good this weekend. Gonna be a fast drift over some of those small public spots. Not to mention, they are hit hard these days. Lighten up your leader. Go to 20 lb flouro if you have to. 

And turn your tracks on at the hole if you can't figure out which direction you're drifting.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm still learning also. I use a marker buoy and back down on it. When the wind and current are in disagreement it makes for a long day.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I am also still learning after almost 30 years. Frustrating when the screen is full and no keepers will bite. Longer and lighter leader may help. Chum helps. I hate to anchor unless I have some younger guys to help haul. An anchor buoy helps a lot with anchor retrieval, and a marker buoy will help you judge and maintain your position. If you have the option take somebody on your boat that knows more than you.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

don't sweat the small stuff. at least you have a nice boat. one of my favorite models. you'll get there.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

We all have those days!! Saltwater fishing is something you have to learn and sometimes it takes a while. Invest in a eanchor, it is worth the money!! You will catch a lot more fish when you can stay on top of the reef. If a e anchor is out of the question it just takes practice and patience, you will get there.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Just do yourself a favor and hire a good local guide to run your boat and show you. You may think it will be expensive at first but you'll easily recoup it in gas bills. It may be a great trip but moreover it will be the knowledge gained to do it yourself next time.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK I'll give you some quick tips. Get a wreck anchor. The Mighty Mite from Sea Sense is what I use. The 16-lb model. I use it most often for fishing, especially on rubble, wrecks and the Edge type bottom. Also get you an anchor ball. You will be about 250 bucks in at this point. 

I always tote 2 blocks of chum and cigar minnows when I'm fishing public stuff. Plus whatever pinfish are in the trap. 

Get to your spot (public is fine, I fish it) and do a preliminary drift to get a drift line. It will show up on your GPS as a track (turn that on of course). Then run back up your line and set out the WA. Let it hit bottom then about 50 ft more rode. Cleat it off. You should snag something, but if it's ripping you may have to bump the engine to make sure the anchor stays in contact with the bottom. Once it hangs you will know it.

Next put out the chum bag with a block in it and bait up. A circle hook at 4/0 to 6/0, a full pull (arm to arm about ft in my case) of leader, swivel, then the lightest egg sinker you can use to get down in the current. In most cases 4 oz at anchor will do, but like this weekend we needed 8 oz to hold bottom when anchored -- when the anchor held. 

Also 1 or 2 fly lines with no weight (for the cobia, king, and big snapper that come up top). That chum will work it's magic soon. Remember to fish up in the water column, don't stay on the bottom all the time. 

If you aren't catching then let out more rode and watch the sonar. I use my windlass like a trolling motor to back up and pull forward (bumping the motors to not strain the windlass) until I find fish.

If you do this, you will catch some fish. I'd give it an hour at each spot then move if no success. Like Clay use to say, "Chum makes them come".

Good luck!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ive had a dozen or so people in the shop lately. They said the current was ripping everywhere so dont feel bad. Using an 8oz sinker in 50’ Of water is what some were using.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

My $.02. I don't anchor and only power drift, and with an outboard powered boat its usually easier to hold the spot with the engines in reverse (sea conditions permitting). 

Zoom in with your plotter and use the track lines to determine your drift and note where you catch fish relative to the marked spot. Fish up and down in the water column with different baits until you find something that is working. 

As mentioned, put out a flat line with no weight. I can't tell you the number of fish we have caught on a dead cigar minnow: big snapper, kings, cobia, triggers, amberjack, dolphin, and of course, sharks and remoras.

And make sure your anglers don't set the hook with circle hooks. This is a big reason why novice anglers don't catch fish at the rate more experienced ones do. Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my yesterday trip 15 min outside of pass just like many others probably. A guide would help you cut to the chase.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Have your baits and pole ready while approaching the spot when you get on the mark send it down position the boat into the current and play with the throttle forwards and backwards you have a small window on smaller spots take the time a prepare the time will pay off I promise


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you guys for the tips and the encouragement! I absolutely love to fish so I’m committed to learning how to do it right. I like the idea of having a guide take me out in my boat... Got a nice PM from a local Capt offering that service and a few other tips. Def gonna do some chumming, and def gonna drop a couple fly lines on the next trip; can’t believe I forgot that on this past run! 

Any of y’all catching anything other than snapper on the public spots? We’ve gotten a couple trigger, but not much else. Be nice to pull in some b-liners or even some grouper.


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I'm gonna guess that you were around the bridge rubble and the Alan tug? I heard the current was ripping pretty good this weekend. Gonna be a fast drift over some of those small public spots. Not to mention, they are hit hard these days. Lighten up your leader. Go to 20 lb flouro if you have to.
> 
> And turn your tracks on at the hole if you can't figure out which direction you're drifting.



We started out on the south end of the pyramid line, then worked our way back north. Made a stop on the "Rookie" barge and it was lit up, but caught nothing! Current and winds were definitely fighting each other.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

k-p said:


> This is my yesterday trip 15 min outside of pass just like many others probably. A guide would help you cut to the chase.


Nice box of snaps ! Congrats


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

This is from a popular rubble spot about a month ago have caught sum decent b-liners at that spot as well


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes current was bad last saturday so do not beat yourself up. Like anything else it just takes practice. 
What i try to do i when i am pulling up a spot to check it out, is watch my chart plotter and compass. 
So as i drift off i can see which direction i am drifting away from my spot. 
Then as i go back to it---- i watch my compass heading----- and what degree(s) it takes for me to go back to it. 
Then i have a dual reference to make adjustments to line up with it. 
Also watch your buddies lines and what they are doing to get a feel of how far ahead of the reef you need to be to drop the baits on them. 
Add weight if needed. 
So as my engine(s) are in gear just enough to not go backwards against current i am staying on the same heading as i used to get back to the spot. 
Whether i am driving our my buddies this usually works for us. 
But you should try all suggestions posted to see what works best for you. 
I usually do this whether i am 40ft or 400ft. 
This was our fish from last Sat. 
Hope this helps best of luck to ya.


----------

